# Starting a small tank



## Mirajo (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. This is my first post, so please bear with me. I wouldn't consider myself a total noob to aquariums, but it's been a while and I probably need to refresh on everything. I'm also trying to get all my ducks in a row before I actually start buying/doing things. 

I'm wanting to set up a small 6.5 gallon tank to keep on my desk. This one to be exact. For fish I'm thinking one beta, a few of fancy guppies, and I'm trying to decided if I should throw a couple of shrimp or something in there to help keep things tidy. I'm also thinking about keeping some live plants, probably a moss (leaning towards Dwarf Baby Tears right now) and maybe some type of small fern? I've had aquariums before, but live plants will be a first for me. 
What do you guys think? Would there be too much going on in this tank? And I'm going to go rummage through the boards for info, but I would appreciate any advice on the plants or links to other posts about how to keep them


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

I am sure you will find while reading the smaller the tank the harder it is to get right. It is not impossible, but it an handle far fewer fish than you would think. he cycle is more delicate. Plants in a small tank are a great idea. One advantage small tanks have is that the light is much closer to the bottom o the tank, so you don't need expensive lighting setups to make plants grow. Lots of good advice on this and other forums. Read and absorb as much as you can and you will have a great time and learn a lot.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

"I am sure you will find while reading the smaller the tank the harder it is to get right."
Don't be deceived by the length of that tank it is still 6.5 G. Use the AqaVisor for suggestions on stocking.
I don't know how they would get along as I've never put both of them into AqaVisor but I would think that a pair of 
Cherry Barbs and a few Red Cherry Shrimp would make a good bio balance for the tank to be easy to maintain.
Mosses don't need much light and actually look better when grown slowly under less light. Christmas looks better to me
and you might not find it except on e-bay but Aquatic Magic is a long way to ship for mosses. Too many days in the dark.
I have had good luck/w their Java Ferns though.
This will tell you about the requirements of plants(and fish) so it will be easier to pick ones that will do better.
Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Homepage
I just checked Cherry Barbs and Red Cherry Shrimp in the AqaVisor and it doesn't warn about putting them together.
But it says that the Cherry barb needs 5 or more and MAY outgrow that tank(may get to 2") but they likely are talking
about 5 or more of them being too much. They are not "schooling fish" like Neon Tetra's and one experienced fish
owner suggested I try them in a pair for an other small tank I have so it should be OK to have less than 5 or more.
Of course all of this is up to you and these are only suggestions and I do wish you and your tank well...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Personally, that sized tank and fish is not a good idea. Although if you are just talking a Betta it sounds perfect. The Betta will likely pick off your shrimp though.

If you have never done plants before, Dwarf Baby Tears is not the first I would go for. It can be a difficult plant and has minimum requirements that you may have a hard time to meet. Many say that CO2 is a requirement for it but I have heard others grow without it, providing things like lighting and nutrients are adequate.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

That size tank would be great for 6-8 of the micro rasboras and some red cherry shrimp. Look at a group of one of these:

Boraras brigittae 
Boraras maculatus 
Boraras merah 
Boraras micros 
Boraras naevus 
Boraras urophthalmoides


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I like the tiny rasboras suggestion, those would work well. So would a couple Dario Dario species, they are tiny little fish. You might get away with a couple ghost shrimp with a betta, but more than likely the betta will eat them. It's funny how predatory those fancy little betta's are.. lol

I would vote a big heck no on the fancy guppies. I had two males in a 5 gallon and could not keep nitrates low enough with plants and every other day water changes. They must be crazy pooping machines is all I could figure. Ended up moving them to a 30 gallon tank instead. 

I have 4 Betta imbellis in a 10 gallon and they still generate less waste products than the two male guppies in a 5 gallon did.


----------

